# Sticky



## peglegdeb (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi- *this may not be the most appropriate place in thr Forum to ask this question...but it happened to be where I was when I finally remembered to ask it.  Thanks in advance for any 'enlightenment"      Pegleg DEB*


----------



## peglegdeb (Sep 29, 2007)

peglegdeb said:
			
		

> Hi- *this may not be the most appropriate place in thr Forum to ask this question...but it happened to be where I was when I finally remembered to ask it.  Thanks in advance for any 'enlightenment"      Pegleg DEB*


OOPS!  So sorry- so concerned about WHERE to post the question I neglected to actually ASK the question.    Have noticed some threads marked "Sticky Note"   Wondered what this meant  and when a thread becomes a sticky note.  Thanks----just curious


----------



## HippyInEngland (Sep 29, 2007)

Hi Peg


A Sticky means the post has been permanantly stuck to the top of the thread searches, it means it contains useful info that is often asked, so it 'stuck' to the top to help people find answers quickly.


----------



## peglegdeb (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi Hippy- Thank you so much AGAIN!  PL Deb


----------



## Hick (Oct 3, 2007)

."STICKY"...your fingers at harvest..?


----------



## peglegdeb (Oct 4, 2007)

Hick said:
			
		

> ."STICKY"...your fingers at harvest..?


Hey Hick-
my fingers, my hands, the hair on my arms, even the hair on my head if I don't pull it back.  There have been times at harvest and processing when I've felt like I'm OD'ing w/o even having smoked anything.

Seriously, the smell in here when I first hang plants is often too too much-almost makes me ill.  Started wearing rubber gloves during the initial processing.  But hey, I could have a whole lot worse problems, couldn't I??


----------

